# To avoid speculation....



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

...I thought I'd post here to let you know that on the 3rd December I advised the other moderators and Jae, that I will step down from the moderator role at the end of the month/year.

There have been no fall outs, no arguments, no disagreements etc etc I've just decided that after doing the role for ages, that I've served my time.

I've posted this now so that just in case something does kick off before the end of the month, no one will think it's me throwing my toys out of the pram and quitting over it.

I guess some people will still think something's amiss but I promise you it's simply that I feel I've done the role for long enough.

p.s. I can't wait to be let loose without people saying "what a bad example from a moderator" [smiley=devil.gif]

:wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for a job well done


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice one Paul. Despite everything, I still think you've done a good job, most of the time


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> There have been no fall outs, no arguments, no disagreements etc etc I've just decided that after doing the role for ages, that I've served my time.


Booo and boring...... bang goes your legacy.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Well done and goodluck and thanks for your help. 8)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for all your help and assistance Paul.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheers scoTTy [smiley=thumbsup.gif] job well done.


----------

